# So...What projects are you coding lately?



## Kreij (Oct 1, 2009)

The P&W section seems a little slow lately, so I thought maybe people would be interested in reading about what other people are coding lately. Apps? Drivers? Websites?

I'll start it off ...

I'm getting close to finishing the ERP system that I am writing for one of the companies where I work. Has full quoting, WOs, POs, Invoices, labor tracking etc. It has been quite the challenge to take on a project of this magnitude alone.

I'm about to start testing a utility that will read setup information from plastic injection molding machines and store it for backup. This is going to be interesting as I have no idea what the machines send as data. I sense a lot of time spent snooping with a hex editor soon 

At home I've been working on a comprehensive church/school management application that will allow churches (and their schools) to manage all aspects of their organizations.

I've still been fiddling around with custom user controls (which is fun).

I've pretty much put games on the backburner as I tend to like writing database based applications more.

So ... What is everyone else up to these days?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 1, 2009)

Maya..... she hates me


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive been between a project for school and idling, i think im going to hone my very minute skills


----------



## Kreij (Oct 1, 2009)

@Infinity : No, she loves you. You can tell by all the trouble you're having 

@IRA : Patience and practice ! ... and lots of questions posted on TPU P&W !


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2009)

Thinking about solving the fourth Zodiac cipher.  I would have started earlier today but my new GPU didn't arrive until about an hour ago.  I'm working on installing it now.  Then I have to install Visual Studio and maybe I'll make some progress on the 40 year old mystery. 


Somewhere in there, I need to finish Bully which my 8800 GT wouldn't allow.


----------



## morpha (Oct 2, 2009)

I just opened to the general public a php website i developed for a not-for-profit organization in the town where I live.

The launch week is always a mess...

Next I will learning JQuery and Ajax, that is once I finish my damn university assignments.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 2, 2009)

Work: Working on an API of sorts. Extending Cre Loaded for easier implementation in our other/future  commerces sites.

Home: Preparing for Windows 7 roll-out.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 2, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Work: Working on an API of sorts. Extending Cre Loaded for easier implementation in our other/future  commerces sites.



That sounds interesting. What language are you coding it in if you don't mind me asking?


@morpha : Nothing like the public launch of a site to expose all the bugs, eh? lol


----------



## morpha (Oct 3, 2009)

luckily there has only been 1. a weird quirk in mysql where a primary key '0' is returned by a query with a "WHERE pk='' " clause.

NULL and 0 should not be the same.


----------



## human_error (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm currently adding a level designer and better physics to my fps game engine, then i'll probably re-make all the levels currently in it.

...I'm really procrastinating from getting the texture loading to work.


----------



## aximbigfan (Oct 3, 2009)

Tons of PHP. Currently reworking small parts of my company's billing/client management system. Just got done with a complete recode. Next features are the 'Delete Client', 'Delete Bill', and 'Mark bill as paid/unpaid'.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 3, 2009)

morpha said:


> luckily there has only been 1. a weird quirk in mysql where a primary key '0' is returned by a query with a "WHERE pk='' " clause.
> NULL and 0 should not be the same.



I had a similar run in with SqlServer. A null and an empty string ("") are not the same thing.
In order to check for real null values in the database I had to use
WHERE Column IS NULL and for empty strings WHERE Column=""
Similarly in C# Code the checks against a cached copy (DataSet) must be specific too.

If (DataView["Column"].Value == DBNull.Value) .. or .. If(DataView["Column"].Value == String.Empty)



aximbigfan said:


> Tons of PHP. Currently reworking small parts of my company's billing/client management system. Just got done with a complete recode. Next features are the 'Delete Client', 'Delete Bill', and 'Mark bill as paid/unpaid'.



Just out of curiosity, why would you want to delete a client? Would it not be more prudent to archive the client and all their info in case of the need for future reference, even if they are no longer a client?
I don't know exactly what you are doing, but I ran into that little dillemna awhile back. My solution was to flag the records as inactive so they do not show up when the app runs, but they are accessible, and can be reset to an active state, if need be.


----------



## morpha (Oct 3, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I had a similar run in with SqlServer. A null and an empty string ("") are not the same thing.
> In order to check for real null values in the database I had to use
> WHERE Column IS NULL and for empty strings WHERE Column=""
> Similarly in C# Code the checks against a cached copy (DataSet) must be specific too.



IM a new web developer, knowing how different languages handle null values and empty variables is just one of those things you pick up as you go.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 3, 2009)

morpha said:


> IM a new web developer, knowing how different languages handle null values and empty variables is just one of those things you pick up as you go.



I've been coding for 20 years and still scratch my head when I run into the little quirks of various languages.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 3, 2009)

Scratch the Zodiac killer thing.  I mean it works (just have to stick the character numbers in the jagged array), but happening upon the correct key would be a matter of sheer luck (26^63 I think).  The guy is most likely dead now anyway so it wouldn't matter.

My current project would be Network Tools.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2009)

playing around with php and my SQL for my web site fun fun times. 

then i finally compiled the final version of the my DVD 4.0 in its final state...i released it for closed testing and im letting my buds figure out the kinks. though the code is pretty much 100% perfect that i can see (syslinux) its actually in my ex's rig atm seeing if their is anything wrong with her ram.

EDIT: might play with 3dsmax 2010 here pretty quick got myself a copy gotta love acedemics...gave up on maya total PITA


----------



## Disparia (Oct 3, 2009)

Kreij said:


> That sounds interesting. What language are you coding it in if you don't mind me asking?



php.

No shopping cart package offers all the features we want, so we decided to use one as a base (Cre Loaded 6.4 B2B), and build off that.

My designers know HTML but little js/php, so this will give them a unified set of classes and methods to work with our products, regardless of domain or site focus (we have store, informational, and support sites. Some general, some specific). Currently we have to update several places when the data changes, so I'll be giving an administrators sigh of relief once this is in place... and a programmer's smirk of smugness knowing how sweet the code is!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 3, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> ... and a programmer's smirk of smugness knowing how sweet the code is!



LOL .. Here's what the plant manager said about the ERP app I'm finishing up;

_"The other shops out there buy what's currently on the market because that's all there is, even though its not what they really need. What you made is slicker than sh!t, and I think we should sell it when it's done."_

I told him the only way I would consider that is if I could use his e-mail address for the technical support contact.


----------



## morpha (Oct 4, 2009)

Kreij said:


> LOL .. Here's what the plant manager said about the ERP app I'm finishing up;
> 
> _"The other shops out there buy what's currently on the market because that's all there is, even though its not what they really need. What you made is slicker than sh!t, and I think we should sell it when it's done."_
> 
> I told him the only way I would consider that is if I could use his e-mail address for the technical support contact.



HAHAHA

awesome.

Technical support... I have to do that on my website I developed and I get some stupid people asking the dumbest most obvious questions sometimes....

I dont ever want to work in a call center.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't mind answering peoples' questions even if they are very basic.
What gets a bit tiring is when they ask the same question over and over. 
It seems like they are too lazy to take a few moments to actually learn what they are doing and find it easier to just ask the admin. :shadedshu


----------



## unibrow1990 (Oct 4, 2009)

All of these projects are way more impressive than what I know how to do.  

I just coded a python program for my friend that lets him write scripts that run on a parallel port, he's going to use it with a circuit he built(he's an engineering student) to do a fireworks show.


----------



## morpha (Oct 5, 2009)

unibrow1990 said:


> All of these projects are way more impressive than what I know how to do.
> 
> I just coded a python program for my friend that lets him write scripts that run on a parallel port, he's going to use it with a circuit he built(he's an engineering student) to do a fireworks show.



thats awesome. Fireworks are illegal in Australia


----------



## Kreij (Oct 5, 2009)

unibrow1990 said:


> All of these projects are way more impressive than what I know how to do.



Stick with it, unibrow, and you will be writing great stuff in a short time. (Actually your Python script would be beyond me as I don't know the Python launguage). Remember, no one is born knowing how to code, you have to have the desire to learn.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 13, 2009)

Im working on a microcontroller project and a Javascript website.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 13, 2009)

What's the MicroController do?


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 13, 2009)

Kreij said:


> What's the MicroController do?



Im programming it in microsoft BASIC and so far I've made morse code messages with the Diodes and got the DC motor to turn...very slowly though, when I get my History class out of the way I'll finish it and post pics.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 13, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> Im programming it in microsoft BASIC and so far I've made morse code messages with the Diodes and got the DC motor to turn...very slowly though, when I get my History class out of the way I'll finish it and post pics.



Very cool. 
My college degree is in electronics, but I liked IT and Programming better, so I just went in those directions.
There is, however, a sublime satisfaction in wiring up a circuit, firing it up, and not having to put out a fire. lol


----------



## morpha (Oct 13, 2009)

I do want to make an attempt to code something for some hardware. At this stage im more inclined to buy a DFD display for my computer and code something for that....

hardware stuff is awesome. A friend of mine wrote some software for a small robot to navigate a maze in his degree. I thought that was cool.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 13, 2009)

im starting to learn how to use c++  im doing a sound enginering course at uni an we'l be using c++ to code music programs and effects pedels etc. only thing i dont have a freakin clew wat im doing haha


----------



## Kreij (Oct 13, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> im starting to learn how to use c++  im doing a sound enginering course at uni an we'l be using c++ to code music programs and effects pedels etc. only thing i dont have a freakin clew wat im doing haha



That's why there is a P&W section here at TPU !! 
You'll get all the help you need.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks guys am actualy reali glad i joined this place now well expect to hear from me in the near future with such posts as 'why the bloody hell wont it work'


----------



## Kreij (Oct 13, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> thanks guys am actualy reali glad i joined this place now well expect to hear from me in the near future with such posts as *'why the bloody hell wont it work'*



A lot of the posts here are for that reason. lol
Also, never feel that a question is stupid or not worth asking about if you are having problems or just want more information on something that is not clear to you.
If you've never worked with an object oriented language before (or any language), you will have a lot of questions and there are many knowledgable people here for all programming languages.
Except COBOL. No one in their right mind uses COBOL anymore unless they are doing code mantenance.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2009)

working on java for my OOP class. im a new programmer so im playing catchup. i dont want to be a programmer however, so it is tough to stay motivated. 

at this time im putting together a word guessing game using JFrame and what not. wish me luck!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 14, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> working on java for my OOP class. im a new programmer so im playing catchup. *i dont want to be a programmer* however, so it is tough to stay motivated.
> 
> at this time im putting together a word guessing game using JFrame and what not. wish me luck!



So what do you want to "be"?
I don't mean to sound trite. I am interested in the career direction you are looking at.
I do many things, and if I can help anyone with something I know, I jump on the chance.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 14, 2009)

im actually putting together a water loop in my painted and modded cosmos case (about a month or so ago, painting that is)


----------



## Kreij (Oct 14, 2009)

While that's not a coding project, good for you !!
I probably should have just made the thread for projects of any kind.
So hows the loop going Reef?
I think you might want to write a program that tells you the water pressure over the CPU, the average amount of turbulance based on flow rates, and the temperature differentials this causes.

But hey, maybe not. lol


----------



## morpha (Oct 14, 2009)

Ive been wanting to get ONe of these for ages. And program... I dunno, something for it..

I could make ANOTHER system resource monitor, email notifier, winamp plugin THING. But I dont really need anything like that... I want to make something but I cant think of anything cool.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 14, 2009)

> I can't think of anything cool


See http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106025 for dealing with coding problems.

lol .. don't sweat it. You can't force something new, it comes to you when there is a need for it.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 14, 2009)

perhaps this should be in the p&h section but, i'm looking into visual basic coding.. however i have absolutely not coding skills whatsoever, perhaps someone could point me in the right direction on where to get started? maybe some basic projects??


----------



## Kreij (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Exodux,

Look at the sticky thread for this section. There are a ton of resources listed there for all levels of programmers.
If you have any questions, start a new thread and we will be happy to help you if we can.


----------



## morpha (Oct 14, 2009)

Doesnt Visual Basic come with code tutorials.

I know the version of Visual C++ does...


----------



## Kreij (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, it does. But when you are starting out they can be a bit overwhelming. Many of the tutorials on the net are much more beginner friendly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2009)

Kreij said:


> So what do you want to "be"?
> I don't mean to sound trite. I am interested in the career direction you are looking at.
> I do many things, and if I can help anyone with something I know, I jump on the chance.



server admin


----------



## Kreij (Oct 14, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> server admin


A fine goal. My recommendation would be to also take classes in database administration (DBA). It will round out your education and give you a one-up on other applicants when you go for employment.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2009)

Kreij said:


> A fine goal. My recommendation would be to also take classes in database administration (DBA). It will round out your education and give you a one-up on other applicants when you go for employment.



i plan on it. im in a grad program geared toward managing tech geeks. MSIS = MBA for computer geeks. so there are plenty of DBA type courses. i already have 6 years of work experience in a diff industry under my belt but i am changing gears to really pursue my passion.


----------



## magibeg (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm programming a few different little projects in java such as chess and looking into neural networks for AI.

Also trying to learn more about HTML5 and WebGL especially. Only problem i see at the moment is that all your source is accessible (not saying i'm against open source but if you're writing code for a business they don't want anyone else to get that code).


----------



## spy2520 (Oct 22, 2009)

boring stuff like parsing xml files in java.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 24, 2009)

magibeg said:


> I'm programming a few different little projects in java such as chess and looking into neural networks for AI.
> 
> Also trying to learn more about HTML5 and WebGL especially. Only problem i see at the moment is that all your source is accessible (not saying i'm against open source but if you're writing code for a business they don't want anyone else to get that code).



There are always ways to hide your code if you want.



spy2520 said:


> boring stuff like parsing xml files in java.



You have my sympathy. That is rather boring stuff ... in any programming language.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 25, 2009)

I m making project Bank Management System on C#,ADO.NET and SQL Server,my faculty gave me this project for my eXam.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i plan on it. im in a grad program geared toward managing tech geeks. MSIS = MBA for computer geeks. so there are plenty of DBA type courses. i already have 6 years of work experience in a diff industry under my belt but i am changing gears to really pursue my passion.



and a good passion it is. their is nothing like managing a server and just watching everything work..like at my house i do home networking obviously..granted servers are diffirent in many aspects..but the idea is the same..

12 systems

1 "main frame"

my mainframe has 2 1TB drives in raid..it handles all jobs in the house..for example..

all the PC's have sharing enabled...but everything is shared via the mainframe.....we have 3 printers in the house..one multi function..one regular..one high deff photo..the mainframe has the 32 and 64 bit drivers for each..and has all of them installed...and spooling enabled...now say i want to print to something....i have my default printer as the multifuncion..but you see im not actually printing to the printer..my system does nothing my printer is "artisan 800 on main-frame" so when i hit print..the job is sent to the mainframe spooled and printed..my system does no work..the mainframe also intigrates into every pc in the house..it has avast installed. and is told to scan every system in the house on a regular basis. so i dont ever install an antivirus...because the main-frame will scan it every 3 days..

idk its just good to watch everything work...i linked my forum DB with my main sites DB so everything is intigrated. i post a review it shown up in the review section its simple..and a simple task. but you just get the feeling of awesome watching it all work in harmony everything takes care of itself everything works perfect...if done corectly it takes care of itself...like again back at my mainframe..i have auto update enabled..it DL's and installes updates by itself..and what about reboots? simple...i make a batch file that tells the server to reboot every 3 days...to let it install them..place the batch in the startup folder. and it does it all by itself...god i love stuff like this...


dude wow omg im wicked sorry. that was super post...but when i get intrested in something idk..kk ill hit post and stop


----------



## Kreij (Oct 25, 2009)

Sol said:
			
		

> dude wow omg im wicked sorry. that was super post...but when i get intrested in something idk..kk ill hit post and stop



Lol ... no need to apologize Sol, that'w why I started this thread. So people could let everyone know what they are working on and any details about it they wanted to write.

I started another project. This one being helping FordGT with the printing portion of hit Network Tool applications If you have not checked it out,  take a look.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm back to working on some Zodiac cipher (finalizing a programming friendly font) stuff as well as NetTool 2 (beta).


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 26, 2009)

I spent my last few months writing an internet search engine. 

This was more of a proof of concept that anything substantial - can one person, out of their bedroom, create a web 2.0 search engine that produces accurate results.

It works on SINGLE keywords. Some good ones are "president" "space" "sony" etc. SINGLE!!!!! keywords. Here's the list of known keywords: http://cyberskim.doesntexist.com/resultset.html

I've indexed ~700,000 tlds which took the best part of 3 weeks. I've no intention of doing any more.

I'm hosting it out of my bedroom until i can be bothered to request some proper hosting from my university... some of the AJAX stuff will be a bit slow but meh

http://cyberskim.doesntexist.com/?pass=1950

I'll change the pass code after 24 hours to save my precious upstream bandwidth (In the UK most people's upstream is around 40KB/s) - I need it for my Xbox 360


----------



## morpha (Oct 26, 2009)

40kb/s!

in Australia the most common internet connection is 512 kb/s down and 128kb/s up (16KB/S).


----------



## Kreij (Dec 18, 2009)

I just thought I would kick this to the top to see if anyone is working on any new interesting projects.


----------



## spy2520 (Dec 18, 2009)

I just wrote the simplest blackjack game ever. No GUI, no betting lol. My java final is so easy it isnt worth talking about though.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure if that is good or bad. It's good if you are dedicated to learning and find it easy. It's bad if the final was just some crap the teacher put together without trying to challenge the student.

Either way, keep coding !!


----------



## spy2520 (Dec 18, 2009)

the final just isn't as tough a some of the past projects. But i guess it is just asking us to apply what we've learned.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 19, 2009)

I had the same issue when I was getting my degree in electronics. If you really understand what you are doing the tests seem pretty basic. It seems to be even moreso for coding. I've never had any programming classes and was thinking to take some, but I think they would be painfully boring.

The teacher would give some fool assignment like print "Hello World" to the screen, and I would be forced to do it in 3D with background explosions and sound effects just to keep from going insane.


----------



## spy2520 (Dec 19, 2009)

very true. Programming classes can be alot like math classes sometimes though, where sometimes its hard to grasp without seeing a real world application. At least for me.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 19, 2009)

If you run into that, "What the heck is this good for" feeling with coding, just post here and we will give you all kinds of mind bending reasons for why you need to know how to do that.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 19, 2009)

Some time ago I had a brilliant idea for a new project (BRILLIANT!!), and I created a new project called "LookingGlass". It was going to be a masterpiece, but I didn't have time to start on it then other than to create the project.

I can't for the life of me remember what I was going to do.


----------



## Frick (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool name tho. 

Anyhow, soon we'll start the VHDL programming in school. It sounds fun actually. Too bad I like messing with physical circtuits, but still. 

It's a language for programming VHDL-chips. It has a bunch of gates and flip-flops in it, so you can program a circuit instead of building it. It will be interesting, seeing how the only coding experience I have is a short dungeon hack me and a friend made in Qbasic eons ago. ^^


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 21, 2009)

well im done my java class. i dont want to forget what ive learned though so somebody come up with an easy program idea for me to write!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well im done my java class. i dont want to forget what ive learned though so somebody come up with an easy program idea for me to write!



Create a web forum appliation to compete with vBulliten.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 21, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Create a web forum appliation to compete with vBulliten.



that doesnt sound easy...


----------



## Kreij (Dec 21, 2009)

You never said how easy  

You could do one of the standard thigs, like write a program that detects if a word is a palindrome, or if you want something a little more fun write a text based adventure game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 21, 2009)

Kreij said:


> You never said how easy
> 
> You could do one of the standard thigs, like write a program that detects if a word is a palindrome, or if you want something a little more fun write a text based adventure game.



yea a text based adventure game would be hilariously awesome. and then i would host it on my site and get you guys to play haah


----------



## Kreij (Dec 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea a text based adventure game would be hilariously awesome. and then i would host it on my site and get you guys to play haah



I'd play  First game I ever played on a computer was a text based adventure.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I'd play  First game I ever played on a computer was a text based adventure.



zork ftw


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 21, 2009)

yea zork! my first. you always remember your first.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 21, 2009)

First one I played was Adventure


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Take keys

Take water

Take food

go to lamp


----------



## Kreij (Dec 23, 2009)

Yay ... I started a new project.
I'm going to write some basic programs that will introduce TPU coders to physics stuff and post them as simple coding tutorials.
This will take me awhile (given that I am leaving for vacation in a couple of days), but if anyone wants to see anything in particular, let me know. I am going to start with basic gravity physics.

Code On !!

Oh ... and here are some bad programming jokes because we all need a break once in awhile.



> How can you tell when a programmer has had sex?
> When he’s washing the pepper spray out of his eyes.
> 
> There are only 10 kinds of people in this world: those who know binary and those who don’t.
> ...



Nyuck Nyuck. Don't kill the messenger.


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Somewhere in there, I need to finish Bully which my 8800 GT wouldn't allow.



great game, for like 6-10 hours xD



human_error said:


> I'm currently adding a level designer and better physics to my fps game engine, then i'll probably re-make all the levels currently in it.
> 
> ...I'm really procrastinating from getting the texture loading to work.



you gonna release this game? :O


----------



## human_error (Dec 23, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Oh ... and here are some bad programming jokes because we all need a break once in awhile.



   havn't heard most of those before 



El_Mayo said:


> you gonna release this game? :O



when i finish it or at least get it to a decent level of completion - been busy for a couple of weeks but i'll be tearing through it from now till mid-Jan, i still don't have my textures loading (put it off again for other features).


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 23, 2009)

My current projects include a programming website
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111047&page=2

and when I get home from vacation, I will be working on a buy/sell game program (sort of like the old-school drug wars, minus a gooey)

after I finish that, I will continue on to a small RPG with a semi-GUI based on text.  These are very simple programs to get me back into programming.

Sometime in the future, I will be programming a finance tracker, then working on a fairly large project, which will be my first full-featured game (could be a very long project)

All of this will be programmed in JAVA (as far as I know so far).

Soon thereafter I will switch to JavaFX and develop for iPhones for a bit.

After a good while, when the site is up and running, and im programming on a regular basis, I will work on an independent project and attempt to get it published.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091229/sudvdos.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091229/sudvdos1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091229/sudvdos2.jpg



is that an OS?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> is that an OS?



it is basically ubuntu running xfce stripped of most apps with solaris utility dvd added.


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 30, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is basically ubuntu running xfce stripped of most apps with solaris utility dvd added.



xfce? xD
and solarius utility.. is made by Solaris17 yes? (my common sense coming into play :O)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> xfce? xD
> and solarius utility.. is made by Solaris17 yes? (my common sense coming into play :O)



your powers of deduction are rivaled only by sherlock holmes.


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 30, 2009)

I am coding firmware for next-gen server NICs at work (C), working on optimizing network latencies as part of my M.Sc research (C, Python, Java) and coding a "Fast Bilateral Filter" in OpenCL (C, C++, CL) for another uni project...this kind of sums it up.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is basically ubuntu running xfce stripped of most apps with solaris utility dvd added.



almost correct. its suse codebase with minimalistic gnome. however since then iv switched to the more flexable ubuntu codebase and removed the dvd. i decided to keep the projects seperate that and the iso size wasnt remotely necissary.


----------



## Amielucha (Jan 28, 2010)

I am looking forward to starting work on a iPhone based Augmented Reality game/app/thingy. But need to gather some serious funds and a team. I'll have to stick to web design for the timebeing.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Amielucha said:


> I am looking forward to starting work on a iPhone based Augmented Reality game/app/thingy. But need to gather some serious funds and a team. I'll have to stick to web design for the timebeing.



Im currently learning java, do you have any experience?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 30, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> Im currently learning java, do you have any experience?



i know an ok amount of Java. if you are just starting out and have question i can help you and if i cant i know someone who can. but make sure that before you ask you arent simply expecting people to do the work for you.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 30, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I am coding firmware for next-gen server NICs at work (C), working on optimizing network latencies as part of my M.Sc research (C, Python, Java) and coding a "Fast Bilateral Filter" in OpenCL (C, C++, CL) for another uni project...this kind of sums it up.



You're having more fun than I am. 

I thought I was nearing the final leg of my ERP project when feature creep reared it's ugly head again. Pretty substantially this time too. I'll have to modify code in almost all the modules. 

I need a really interesting coding project, but I can't think of anything recently. DOH !!


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 30, 2010)

Kreij said:


> You're having more fun than I am.
> 
> I thought I was nearing the final leg of my ERP project when feature creep reared it's ugly head again. Pretty substantially this time too. I'll have to modify code in almost all the modules.
> 
> I need a really interesting coding project, but I can't think of anything recently. DOH !!



Well, last week I found out one of the customers decided to request more features for the device. Architecture team agreed, so I get to code more stuff on a pretty tight schedule. Thankfully I am two weeks ahead of the schedule as it stands right now.

Customer says, customer gets. The switch between the academia and the industry on a daily basis is enough to drive me up the walls sometimes.....just sooooo different thinking.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 30, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I need a really interesting coding project, but I can't think of anything recently. DOH !!


How about a LUA (scripting language, apparently) compiler/decompiler? XD


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 30, 2010)

Kreij said:


> You're having more fun than I am.
> 
> I thought I was nearing the final leg of my ERP project when feature creep reared it's ugly head again. Pretty substantially this time too. I'll have to modify code in almost all the modules.
> 
> I need a really interesting coding project, but I can't think of anything recently. DOH !!



are you coding ERP for a provider like Oracle or are you creating your own?


----------



## Kreij (Jan 30, 2010)

The ERP code is written as a front end for a MS Sql Server database. 

@Ford : I said interesting !!! I would rather sit in my own feces and watch my feet being chewed off by rabid hampsters than write a compiler. 

@Yuki : Welcome to dealing with customers.  You are correct in that whoever is paying for the code gets what they want. Don't think of it as frustrating, think of it as job security.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm afraid I'm probably nowhere near the level of the "real coders" here. Just learning as I go. I'm working on PHP for the web site of a BFBC2/CoD4/MW2 clan some friends and I are starting. Creating a member ranking system integrated with forums, member profiles, and server stats, creating a database for other clans to connect with each other and with players looking for clans, as well as a "duty schedule" if you will for server/forum admins/moderators. Nothing too interesting I'm afraid but hey, it's what I'm working on!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 30, 2010)

It is interesting TIGR, I developed a site several years ago for the Everquest guild I belonged to. It was lots of fun. The guild (and the site) have long been gone, but the coding experience was priceless. It also gave me a much greater appreciation for the moderators on sites like TPU


----------



## TIGR (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Kreij, and yeah it is a great learning experience. When I started being involved in web design for online gaming clans I really only knew a bit of HTML, and it forced me to reverse engineer a lot of PHP code. It is thanks to that, that I am now able to write my own PHP and create and manipulate my own MySQL databases rather than just use the work of others, and that feels good.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 31, 2010)

Kreij said:


> @Yuki : Welcome to dealing with customers.  You are correct in that whoever is paying for the code gets what they want. Don't think of it as frustrating, think of it as job security.



Indeed. Here it is worse, the customers pay for the Hardware - So stuff needs to be in the ROM before the chip tapes out.

But you're right about jobsec - The amount of features nobody knows anything about but me is growing daily.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not coding but im trying to do start up a webhosting business for a friend.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 1, 2010)

Working on some stuff here in VB, just for fun...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113451

Started with one problem, now I am just having a good time coding some programs for the challenge of it.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been watching that thread PTV. I like how you went from "How to do a DOS command in VB" to making your own media player and RAR detector.

Kind of like how I do things when learning. "Hey, I got XNA to draw a triangle on the screen. Time to start on a 3D space combat simulator".


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I've been watching that thread PTV. I like how you went from "How to do a DOS command in VB" to making your own media player and RAR detector.
> 
> Kind of like how I do things when learning. "Hey, I got XNA to draw a triangle on the screen. Time to start on a 3D space combat simulator".




Too bad it is only a hobby and not a job (majoring in Mechanical Engineering, not Computer Science)...  My eventual finished program (relating to dos) that sent messages across the school network made it easy for lots of computer n00bs, and was pretty funny!  Anyway, I never was making a media player, I was trying to figure out how to embed midi.  I spent about 4 hours on that, then said it was not that important.  Next I made a rar and jpg combiner, now I want to DETECT when a hidden rar is detected...  ala, "I wonder if this file has something in it I don't know about?"  Also, example attached, it is a jpg that is also containing a rar.  Just rename it to .rar instead of .jpg, and a rar will appear.  Used by some people to his illegal material...  I just put in a batch file into the rar.  Anyway...

EDIT:  BTW a little more on the media player or whatever you want to call it, I got the midi file to play PERFECTLY when it was called from the computer, but when I attempted call it from the program as an embedded resource, it failed, so hard.  Apparently, I need to use wav...  but who wants to use a wav file that is the same thing when it is 20.8mb when my midi file was 52kb.  I sure don't.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 2, 2010)

Nothing wrong with coding as a hobby. You can always use the knowledge.

I have a friend who went to school for an engineering degree. His councillor told him that both engineering graduates and SC graduates were a dime a dozen, but someone with both an engineering degree and a CS degree were hard to find. He did that and now is doing VERY well.

I also have a friend who has a Master's degree from MIT in aeronautics and a programming degree. He poops money.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Nothing wrong with coding as a hobby. You can always use the knowledge.
> 
> I have a friend who went to school for an engineering degree. His councillor told him that both engineering graduates and SC graduates were a dime a dozen, but someone with both an engineering degree and a CS degree were hard to find. He did that and now is doing VERY well.
> 
> I also have a friend who has a Master's degree from MIT in aeronautics and a programming degree. He poops money.



I have enough on my plate.  Also, I don't wanna do a 5th year!


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 3, 2010)

currently making a small program that will play scales you tell it to, you can tell how to long each midi note will last and the gaps inbetween loops the scale, change the instrument acending decending etc


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 11, 2010)

I know someone looking to get a site moved from Miraserver to Joomla.  If someone's LOOKING for a side project shoot me a PM.


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Nothing wrong with coding as a hobby. You can always use the knowledge.
> 
> I have a friend who went to school for an engineering degree. His councillor told him that both engineering graduates and SC graduates were a dime a dozen, but someone with both an engineering degree and a CS degree were hard to find. He did that and now is doing VERY well.
> 
> I also have a friend who has a Master's degree from MIT in aeronautics and a programming degree. He poops money.



I was encouraged to pursue Software Engineering and a Minor in Security and Risk Analysis at Penn State. But then again I am on a path to work for the federal government.

I want access to Road Runner!!  

The only thing that is a dime a dozen are programmers who don't think for themselves 

OP: I'm not working on any coding projects currently (at least not digitally), anyone care to pay me?


----------

